# Suche nach html code



## auction3d (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich suche euere Hilfe.
Brauche unbedingt eine brauchbare html Code. 
Situation ist so: ich will machen eine Webseite auf  " Thema online Kartenlegen " zum Beispiel http://www.kartenlegen.si. In Einsatz sind mehrere kartenlegerinen die jede seine eigene webseite hat und genau so auch eine 0900 Telefonnummer über welche ist sie ereihbar. Auf die Webseite von kartenlegerinen ist zu sehen ob sie in Moment online ist oder nicht. Das soll heißen das sie sich anmelden soll. 
Meine frage ist:
Wie erstelle ich html Code das wenn sich Kartenlegerin einlogt sich dann zeigt auch Status ONLINE oder wenn sich sie auslogt OFFLINE.


----------



## ComFreek (19. Juli 2010)

Du musst dazu PHP/Perl benutzen. Wenn sich jemand einloggt, schreibst du einen Datensatz in eine Datenbank (MySQL). Wenn sich diese Person wieder ausloggt, änderst du den Datensatz.


----------



## timestamp (19. Juli 2010)

Hi

sofern ich deine Nachricht entschlüsseln konnte, brauchst du dazu mehr als nur HTML. Ich empfehle dir mal unser JobForum wo du soetwas in Auftrag geben kannst. Ansonsten lese dir mal PHP und MySQL Tutorials durch.


----------



## auction3d (21. Juli 2010)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Du musst dazu PHP/Perl benutzen. Wenn sich jemand einloggt, schreibst du einen Datensatz in eine Datenbank (MySQL). Wenn sich diese Person wieder ausloggt, änderst du den Datensatz.



Danke für dein Antwort. Ich habe noch ein tip bekommen das ich mein Problem lössen kann mit Html Code in PHP Programmiersprache . Habe schon davon was gehört aber es reicht nicht das zu machen. Ich brauche ein direkter und einfacher tip den kann speter einsetzen. Mein hoster hat mir angeboten craftysyntax   http://www.craftysyntax.com/ aber hier komme ich nicht ganz durch. Es wehre wirklich toll wen das möglich wehre mein Problem zu lösen. Selber habe grose motivation schon daswegen das ich dann was lernen kann. Andere können machen, aber ich stehe da hinter.

Ein schönes Abend noch
Vilko Segula


----------

